# New sewer lining trailer



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

We have been using our Isuzu Box truck 15' to do our trenchless lining and bursting but I wanted something to do graphics on and create a circus type atmosphere so I bought this trailer. 7x24.5 real long a bit narrow I wanted 8' but this will work fine and be easier on us and the length will help out on wet rainy days.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Nice unit. Our bursting crew has been working out of a trailer for years.


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Very nice!!!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I hope my guys don't see this.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> I hope my guys don't see this.


Of they do, i got the perfect trailer that can bought for a cheap price.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> Of they do, i got the perfect trailer that can bought for a cheap price.


You selling the jetter trailer?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Just the trailer. I learned the hard way that two direct drive pumps running in tandem off a storage tank is not the way to go without installing a booster pump off the tank.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Will said:


> Just the trailer. I learned the hard way that two direct drive pumps running in tandem off a storage tank is not the way to go without installing a booster pump off the tank.


Please Start a thread on this. I would like to hear more.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

On direct drive pumps they don't pull the water very well to the pump itself. Belt drive pumps pull better and can do the tandem pump deal. On my dual I had outlets on each side of the tank so they did not share a single supply line so I had no pump starvation. Plus they where within 3 feet of the tank.


----------

